# green terror w/ a EBJD or jack dempsey



## look at those colors:D (Feb 19, 2011)

i recently received a 20 gallon and i hadnt decided what i should put in it, i was debating between a blue acara, and electric blue jack dempsey, a jack dempsey, or a green terror cichlid. i want one of each of the fish, but my tank can only house 2 fish. Would it be safe to have a jack dempsey with a green terror cichlid? please help, i need to know pro's and cons about house some of these fish, comments or anything at all would be helpful, thank you. :fish:


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Honestly, I think a 20 gallon is too small for just one of those fishes. If you get 2, I would expect a lot of aggression once they start to mature.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, why not do something like a firemouth (if it's a 20L) or some dwarf cichlids (rams, kribs, apistos) or a pair of cons?


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would house a male and female convict. They are easy to take care of and they also pair easily. Also, very nice looking fish! I have a pink Convict and he is one of my favorites!


----------



## look at those colors:D (Feb 19, 2011)

well i have a pair of cons and i want some new fish, and im going to be getting the fish as little guys about an inch or so


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Two Electric Blue Jack Dempseys would probably be okay to start in a 20 gallon if you move them to a larger tank down the road..


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

One single Jack Dempsey, Blue Acara, or Green Terror is too small for a twenty gallon, even at a juvenile age.


----------



## look at those colors:D (Feb 19, 2011)

how come a single one of any of them wouldnt be suitable? im just curios because i have no idea.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Because they all get far too large for that tank size.

GTs max out around 12"

Jacks max out around 10-12"

Acaras really need the 36" tank length space

Putting one of those fish in a 20 gallon (especially if it's a 20 high and not a 20 long) would be like you living in a closet


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Green terrors get to about 12", JD's about 10". Blue Acara's a a bit smaller, 7" or so. The JDs and GTs would barely be able to turn around in a 20 gallon, and they could move about a foot in one direction before reaching the end of the tank. The acara is closer to being a reasonable size for that tank, but still cramped.
The problem with buying juvies with the intention of upgrading a tank is that they often grow faster than a person is able to upgrade the tank. Water conditions in a small tank deteriorate quickly, especially with a larger sized fish. And when a fish isn't happy in a tank, it's hard to enjoy the tank and even harder to dedicate the time for maintenance.
I would highly recommend either a larger tank or smaller fish. Check out some dwarf cichlids, they could really work out well in a small tank.

Edit: you beat me to the punch Chubbs


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

haha thanks duds - again my suggestions...

-Kribs
-Single firemouth
-Apistos
-Bolivian rams
-Cutteri
-dwarf flag cichlids (if it's a 20L)

Or you could just go buy a 55 on craigslist for like 100 bucks ready to go (stand hood tank filter) and get the JD or get the GT (not both)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's pretty simple really.

Buy the tank, then the fish because life's what happens when you're making other plans.

Things happen which prevent you from getting that bigger tank...

Be patient, do research and you will eventually be able to get the fish you want.

Join a cichlid club. Stop, listen and learn. The hobby will be much more rewarding if you do!

It took me 20 years to reach my goal... Have a tank big enough to swim in... Now that I've reached it I've got another one... Have a tank big enough I can do laps in!


----------

